# Application disparue de mes achats



## Fouyon (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

J’utilisais une application depuis longtemps (IPTVSmarters) suite à des soucis je l’ai supprimé de l’ATV4 pour pouvoir la re installer après un reboot.
Sauf que l’appli semble avoir disparu de l’Apple store ... Même en passant par mes achats rien, nada, podzob, elle n’apparaît pas. 
Je croyais que meme supprimé du store nos achats était disponible non ? Y’a une astuce pour la retrouver svp ?

Je joins une photo de l’appli


----------

